# General > Reunions >  Lieurary School Photo

## James McD

I hope to have another photo on the site within the next couple of  days

Any one who recognises themselves and wishes to attend please contact the organisers at the email address on the reunion page

We hope to have a date before too long

Regards   James MacDonald Achnavast

----------

